

Ask HN: How to monetize my page and newsletter views as an adult film actress  - alhenaadams

Warning: I'm a male to female transexual porn actress so click links at your own peril.<p>I am getting some good traffic via my subreddit, twitter, instagram, tumblr, etc. to my website, alhenaadams.com, and am wondering if one of you will build an adsense for adult content so I can monetize said traffic.  Also if anyone wants to collaborate on a project with me of any kind for whatever reason, I'm looking for something new. I know if I could buy a pick axe that got adult actors/actresses from point a to personal adult website, faster, I'd buy it. 
For now that's the product I'm working on, and would
love someone to hack with me on it or advise/mentor me in regards to it so it actually gets done.   I should be building my website but got distracted building the adult site generator, and I should be building that but I have other mainstream, unmentionable projects taking precedence because they are my exit plan from the porn business.  However, porn pays the bills today, and if I can get it a bit more algorithmetized, I'd be in business.
 Hence why I am looking for partners of any sort willing to take on such a non HNesque challenge, but hey, where else would someone like me bring up something like this and have a catch the attentions of a crowd like this?  If there is anyone that fits that bill here, I look foward to hearing from you.
======
dylanhassinger
Sounds like there needs to be a porn startup accelerator. We could call it TA-
Combinator

~~~
alhenaadams
sounds like a plan.

